# I'm back! Did you miss me?



## St Allie (Jan 29, 2010)

hehehe..

well the holiday was less holiday and more work.. however.

"life is like a box of chocolates".. you never know what you'll get...

Allie 

( tanned and fabulous)


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jan 30, 2010)

Allie,

I'm so very new here but I certainly missed you. You've many nice posts. Nice to see your avatar again.

How was holiday?

Darren


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure did! Welcome back Allie.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to see you made it back from Va/Ca. How tan are you?


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, Allie, we definitely missed you... welcome back.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 30, 2010)

You were gone?
welcome back


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Allie who? LOL Yeah we missed you big time! You sure got a lot of catching up to do. Amazing what goes on in just a month! Welcome back Allie, we look forward to seeing some pictures and hearing about your adventures. Bet you got some wine to rack now.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 30, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> You were gone?


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Allie,
Did you go through withdrawal?


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome back Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

Who the heck is Allie? Hey Tom will you do your work and ban these spammers please! Alright girl, we want to see that tan!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome back Allie. Glad you've returned


----------



## St Allie (Jan 30, 2010)

I had some withdrawal from my online life..definately missed chatting to you all. I signed in at a cybercafe once to check my mail.. apart from that I was too busy cleaning and painting the bach ( holiday home). The tenant left it in a terrible state.. took me 3 hours just to clean the kitchen ceiling. I got to choose the colour scheme ( as well as paint it all!) it took a month and the bloke managed to break his foot two weeks into the holiday so after that he did a lot of 'supervising and directing". Up til then he had done a lot of chainsaw work.. there are still trees to remove, but it can wait til he's back on his feet again.

it's a 2 story, 2 bedroom bach, with 1 bathroom, a lounge and 2 sunrooms. Plus another bedroom/spare room underneath it, a view of the beach from the front sunroom. We also added a shadesail out the back to give us a patio seating area.

Project so far... it's scrubbed from top to bottom, the main bedroom and back sunroom have been painted and new curtains are up ( gold tuscan effect finish with sand in it and cream curtains). The kitchen was just gib .. so it needed plastering, sanding, sealing, new architraves and repainting.. ( kitchen was painted a deep red with white architraves..) The front sunroom had holes in the walls that needed plastering and I repainted it in the same red as the kitchen on one wall, the other walls and ceiling were painted a buttery mushroomy beige ( hard to describe but looks great!) Have also located wooden floorboards under the crappy carpet but the sanding and sealing of those will have to wait. The lounge is painted on three sides and the ceiling ( tuscan gold again with a red suede effects feature wall), however I ran out of paint for the feature wall and it's half done, took me a week to source another tin of the special effect paint for it..will finish that wall when we go back over in 3 weeks time ( just for a weekend).

Haven't done the bathroom yet and it needs a new ceiling and toilet system..
the room downstairs has a leak, crappy carpet and needs repainting. The other bedroom I think I'll paint azure blue.. it has whitewashed floorboards.. so that should work well.

My teen boys tackled the garden which was overgrown ( chest high grass!) Weilding a chainsaw and weedeater with a 'scorched earth policy' in mind..20+ trailer loads of greenery to the recycling depot later and it was looking great.

We picnicked / BBQ'd at the beach most nights and the kayak saw quite a bit of use too..Drank plenty of wine in the evenings, and many of our friends took the ferry over and slept on the floor in the weekends.. ( they were being nosy!) hehehe

Boys went fishing but didn't catch much.. we should get a little lock up built on the section and put a boat in it for them. Girls and I did a lot of op-shop shopping, looking for fabrics to make quilts with.. and we've got one started for the bach beds.. each room will have one.

On the whole a very productive holiday.

Allie xx

Oh and I have a tonne of wine to rack and bottle...


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Who the heck is Allie? Hey Tom will you do your work and ban these spammers please! Alright girl, we want to see that tan!


Maybe NOT! it may have been one that has no lines...


----------



## St Allie (Jan 30, 2010)

back to tan lines huh?


----------



## Racer (Jan 30, 2010)

Good to see you back on-line with all of us. Sounds like you had a productive time while you were gone.

How about an update on all you have green and growing back home (once you get settled back in that is).


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

I missed you G! Wept myself to sleep darn near everynight while you were away.

Glad to have you back.

Lots of new people in here, will take you a month just to meet them all. About the only two you'll probably have trouble with is a "Wade", and a "Tom". Theres another one name "Runninwolf" whose been causing an awful lot of trouble, and that fellow "Hillbilly" just keeps egging him on! Troublemakers, the lot of them!

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

So no pics of the place or yourself????????


----------



## St Allie (Jan 30, 2010)

gimme a chance Wade...

still sorting out the washing pile.. there was no washing machine on the island..



Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

Alright, you have till midnight!


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahh yes the 4 troublemakers.. Where does Troy fit in?? ::


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Hard for me to claim any innocence, under my Name it does say "contributor". GUILTY AS CHARGED!
LOL
Troy


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> Ahh yes the 4 troublemakers.. Where does Troy fit in?? ::



Troy, My momma said be what ever your gonna be, but be good at it! And Dang we are good at being bad!


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep I resemble that remark


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

I am relatively behaved in here, but my past is nothing but screwing around, since kindergarten, really!! I am a prankster from hell, sarcasmn is my middle name, and instigator is my last. I have pulled off "award winning" pranks in my time, elaborate to say the least. Someday I will admit them to you.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jan 30, 2010)

All this talk about tan lines....I gotta go somewhere WARM!!!! All I get here is wind burn.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

I hear ya there although it did get to low 50*s here the other day and I actually cleaned up the yard even though it was a mush fest with parts of the lawn still frozen and frost heaces everywhere!


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

its 15*f and snowing here


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

Its 12* here but it aint snowing!


----------



## St Allie (Feb 1, 2010)

can't find any photo's of me so far.

there are a few pics of the bach in this album..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=105 


am still looking for the main photo of the house on the hill and the lounge pic with a large painting of mine on the wall above the fireplace.

all will be revealed in time!


Allie xx


----------



## Zoogie (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back time to rest and make wine  did miss your posts


----------



## Julie (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pictures, I love that sun room

Julie


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you're back .Thanks for showing the pics of your work in progress it will be such a nice place to go & relax when you get it all done .I love to see before & after pics when people do work on houses so keep them coming .


----------

